# Walking Dead / Talking Dead - 3/29 - Conquer



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Pretty good finale. Morgan is back! But he looked so deflated after he met up with Rick again.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Everyone catch the teaser for the new series?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

So did Rick shoot the doctor, or the guy about to be a walker?


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

The doctor


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Great opening -- Jedi Morgan. 
Great finish -- many threads.


Any one see Daryl's chain take three W skulls in one swipe?

Maybe Morgan should've killed those predators who reset their trap near the end.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

How did Gabriel keep that white shirt so clean??


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

It bugged me that the Alaska plate had a numeral as the second character. And a K as the first character, but not as much.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Those Alexandrians may be naive and cowardly, but they are damn good at giving the slip to people following them.

Morgan let those two people live. Apparently he is following the "no killing humans, no matter how evil" credo. Somehow, I do not think that is going to end well. And he really needs to sharpen the ends of his staff.

Evidently knocking someone out by hitting them on the head is not easy after all. If it were, Glenn could have just used a rock to knock Nicholas out when he came up behind him.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I dunno, some good story development but a bit flat as a finale after what we've seen this season.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Azlen said:


> How did Gabriel keep that white shirt so clean??


Divine intervention?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

JETarpon said:


> It bugged me that the Alaska plate had a numeral as the second character. And a K as the first character, but not as much.


Doing a quick google image search it looks like that wasn't abnormal in older years and its better than blurring out a plate number. That always annoys me...almost as much as a front plate on a FLA tag. But I know what you mean.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I thought it was a good finale. Not terrible exciting but tied up some loose ends and no big cliffhangers.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought it was an excellent finale. Lots of storylines got pushed forward. The Alexandrians finally realize that they can't continue to be so naive. Morgan is now with the group. The Wolves are coming. 

Did everyone see the tag at the end after the credits that showed Michonne putting her sword back on and the trap at the food place all set back up with "Wolves Not Far" painted on the car?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought it was an excellent finale. Lots of storylines got pushed forward. The Alexandrians finally realize that they can't continue to be so naive. Morgan is now with the group. The Wolves are coming.
> 
> Did everyone see the tag at the end after the credits that showed Michonne putting her sword back on and the trap at the food place all set back up with "Wolves Not Far" painted on the car?


Yup. It got cut off but Talking Dead picked it up, thankfully.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

rahnbo said:


> Doing a quick google image search it looks like that wasn't abnormal in older years and its better than blurring out a plate number. That always annoys me...almost as much as a front plate on a FLA tag. But I know what you mean.


The modern era plates (of which that is one) increase sequentially with some exceptions. The first 3 characters are letters, the last 3 are numbers. Because our population is so small, we don't need more than that. I actually can give a rough estimate of how old a car is, or how long it's been in Alaska, from the plate.

In the time I've been here (9 years) they have finished up the E series (I got EZF in June 2006), gone through the F series, and are now about to finish out the G series (I saw some GYF plates today).

I'm curious what they'll do next, though. They use the H series plates for handicap plates, and I looks too much like a 1, so I'm guessing they'll jump to J.

More than you ever wanted to know about modern Alaska license plates.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

JETarpon said:


> The modern era plates (of which that is one) increase sequentially with some exceptions. The first 3 characters are letters, the last 3 are numbers. Because our population is so small, we don't need more than that. I actually can give a rough estimate of how old a car is, or how long it's been in Alaska, from the plate.
> 
> In the time I've been here (9 years) they have finished up the E series (I got EZF in June 2006), gone through the F series, and are now about to finish out the G series (I saw some GYF plates today).
> 
> ...


Nah, its interesting. I have plates from personal vehicles in Florida, South Carolina, and California. I would never part with any of them just cause I'm weird that way. I especially love my '91 motorcycle plate. I was happy he got his plate, assuming he got to keep it. I didn't notice. BTW in FLA they eventually reuse plate numbers which I think is a waste because they give us new plates every 3 or 4 years for no reason that I can think of. The disabled get hangtags so they can use them in any vehicle. Autos that are obviously modified for the disabled do get special plates, however.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> The Alexandrians finally realize that they can't continue to be so naive.


Well, one of them realized (Deanna). The rest looked pretty horrified.

That whole storyline still bothers me. The premise is good, but the execution was way too over-the-top...Rick was such a nutjob psycho at the end of last week, you can see the Alexandrians' point, and Rick's point got lost in his psychoticness. It would have been better had he expressed his concerns with their complacency in a more rational way (like, maybe, expressed them at all, instead of just telling his own people that they are too stupid to live so he has to kill them); they still could have been disgusted by him and everything else could have played out pretty much the same. And they would just look dangerously naive, not mind-numbingly stupid.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

So, we didn't see Glenn back at Alexandria, did we? Is he still on his way back with the guy that tried to kill him? If so, that's a slight cliff-hanger, though I assume he will be back.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

So, Rick has a girlfriend now?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markz said:


> So, we didn't see Glenn back at Alexandria, did we? Is he still on his way back with the guy that tried to kill him? If so, that's a slight cliff-hanger, though I assume he will be back.


Their last confrontation took place alongside the wall, so they're almost there...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought it was an excellent episode.

I was happy we did not have any major character deaths. 
They had been teasing that someone big was going to be lost, or maybe it was just conjecture but I found myself waiting for Glenn or Carol or someone to get killed. On the other hand I would have been happy if it had been Gabriel.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

When did Morgan become a martial arts expert?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> When did Morgan become a martial arts expert?


Well, he probably has had nothing but time on his hands to practice! Not to mention lots of volunteer sparring partners...


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> When did Morgan become a martial arts expert?


Maybe he found a series of DVDs on the subject.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Anubys said:


> When did Morgan become a martial arts expert?


I'm going to spoiler this, even though it was on *Talking Dead*.



Spoiler



Morgan's actor explained that something has happened to Morgan after Rick last saw him (which may or may not be flash-backed next season) to give him Zen calm and Bushido skill.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

rahnbo said:


> I thought it was a good finale. Not terrible exciting but tied up some loose ends and no big cliffhangers.


For my money, the stray shot from Sasha's rifle that went out the window is a big cliffhanger. They made a point of emphasizing that it went out the window... but didn't show where it went. I'm guessing it took out someone and we have to wait until October to find out who.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Pet peeve, the setup for Glenn vs Nicholas bothered me. How did Nicholas know Glenn was going to go after him. And his character is too cowardly to take a chance outside the community. Otherwise an excellent finale.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

That wolf trap was freaking crazy, so the goal of the Wolves is just to kill people (like that guys story said)?

So they put the W on their heads AND every zombie too


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

jradosh said:


> For my money, the stray shot from Sasha's rifle that went out the window is a big cliffhanger. They made a point of emphasizing that it went out the window... but didn't show where it went. I'm guessing it took out someone and we have to wait until October to find out who.


Wondering who it could have been. Who wasn't at the meeting?

Glenn
Nicholas
Carl
Judith
Girl in the hospital bed (forget her name)

Is that it?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I thought it was a very good finale. 

Great to see Morgan again. I couldn't make out much of what the guy at the beginning was telling Morgan. Might have to re-watch or find a good recap of the show.

And I'm not sure how to take the look on Morgans face when he saw Rick. He looked almost disappointed. 

Glenn - i thought for sure he was a goner. 

I was confused at the scene where the Wolve guys (apparently the ones that Morgan tied up) were at the food place where the walkers were herded into the semi trailers. They were looking at pictures and I thought one was Rick. Was it and how did they get it? I assume Daryl or what's his name dropped their bag??? Wasn't quite clear to me.

Do we know if the Wolves are a large group of people or just those two? 

Only saw the first ~1 minute of TD but it's nice to know Daryl looks as greasy irl as on the show. Wash you hair and get it cut. 

Is it October yet?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

markz said:


> Wondering who it could have been. Who wasn't at the meeting?
> 
> Glenn
> Nicholas
> ...


Was that kid who wanted the cookies at the meeting?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

2004raptor said:


> And I'm not sure how to take the look on Morgans face when he saw Rick. He looked almost disappointed.


Yeah, he's been there, so he saw that Rick had become what he was, and he was sad 



2004raptor said:


> I was confused at the scene where the Wolve guys (apparently the ones that Morgan tied up) were at the food place where the walkers were herded into the semi trailers. They were looking at pictures and I thought one was Rick. Was it and how did they get it? I assume Daryl or what's his name dropped their bag??? Wasn't quite clear to me.


Aaron had the pictures in his backpack (and has been updated with the picture of Rick/Carl
He dropped the backpack when they ran away


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

markz said:


> Wondering who it could have been. Who wasn't at the meeting?
> 
> Glenn
> Nicholas
> ...


I might have to rewatch but I thought they showed all those people _after_ the stray shot went out the window. 


2004raptor said:


> I was confused at the scene where the Wolve guys (apparently the ones that Morgan tied up) were at the food place where the walkers were herded into the semi trailers. They were looking at pictures and I thought one was Rick. Was it and how did they get it? I assume Daryl or what's his name dropped their bag??? Wasn't quite clear to me.


I assume whatshisname dropped his "welcome kit" when escaping from the trap.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

How many hours did it take Rick to find the 3 walkers that snuck into town ? He got on the trail during bright sunlight.. Were the walkers not attracted to any of the people that were in the town ?


And wasn't michonne waiting for rick outside his house to take him to the meeting ?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> That wolf trap was freaking crazy, so the goal of the Wolves is just to kill people (like that guys story said)?
> 
> So they put the W on their heads AND every zombie too


The way I figure it, the zombies that have the W are those they killed when they were human.

IOW, they catch you alive, put the W on your forehead, then kill you and let you turn. I don't think they put the W on the foreheads of any random zombie they meet.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Great finale. 
Morgan went all _Book of Eli_ down to not killing those two guys. He made a comment about life being precious so that might be why he appeared a bit disconcerted when he saw Rick executing the wife beater. I don't think he observed what precipitated that. 
I didn't fully get the Glenn thing but glad he got the upper hand. I'm guessing that the coward is being brought back alive to confess. 
Gabriel is still a hot mess and I hoped Sasha would take him out until Maggie intervened. I felt better about him after his breakdown.
Loved Carol wanting a clean casserole dish back. She rightly told Rick to hold off on killing the guy. It was better for Deanna to ask him to do it. 
I'm feeling better about Jessie. She urged Rick to back off once she saw his infatuation. She is a widow now so...
So glad Michonne has her katana back on. 
What happened to Carl's new girlfriend?
Only problem with the episode -- *the food truck trap was obvious*. The dangling cans and the growling walkers should have been clues to our heroes.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Beryl said:


> Only problem with the episode -- *the food truck trap was obvious*. The dangling cans and the growling walkers should have been clues to our heroes.


I don't remember hearing anything before they opened the truck, might have just missed it?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

MikeMar said:


> I don't remember hearing anything before they opened the truck, might have just missed it?


Watch it again. I heard the rumbling noise and thought, "don't open the door".
They always knock on doors and walls to check for walkers before entering places so why didn't they do that first?
The episode was good but that bugged me and I would have been mad if either got killed.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I remember seeing the cans and wondering why they were there but I didn't think of it as a trap. i seem to recall hearing some walker growling several seconds before daryl opened the door though. 

And what was NIchloas going over the wall for? Some have hinted he was purposely ambushing Glenn. How could he have been certain Glenn would follow?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> And what was NIchloas going over the wall for? Some have hinted he was purposely ambushing Glenn. How could he have been certain Glenn would follow?


He saw Glen talking to Maggie, so he climbed over the wall knowing that Glen would see him, and hoped he would follow.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gweempose said:


> He saw Glen talking to Maggie, so he climbed over the wall knowing that Glen would see him, and hoped he would follow.


Exactly. He was watching Glenn. He waited until Maggie left. He made sure to climb right where it was in Glenn's field of vision. He made sure to make noise so Glenn would notice.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

ej42137 said:


> I'm going to spoiler this, even though it was on *Talking Dead*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



That's not exactly what he said - he didn't really explain the skill with the walking stick.

He also explained the honking of the horn; it wasn't a dinner bell, it was to check and see if there were any walkers around that he needed to kill, to give the guys a chance.





MikeMar said:


> That wolf trap was freaking crazy, so the goal of the Wolves is just to kill people (like that guys story said)?
> 
> So they put the W on their heads AND every zombie too


I think they take their belongings, and then purposely kill them so they can add to their traps.



markz said:


> Wondering who it could have been. Who wasn't at the meeting?
> 
> Glenn
> Nicholas
> ...


Was Eugene there?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> Aaron had the pictures in his backpack (and has been updated with the picture of Rick/Carl
> He dropped the backpack when they ran away


And the pictures were, literally, an advertisement for how wonderful life at Alexandria is. That should end well... 


SugarBowl said:


> How many hours did it take Rick to find the 3 walkers that snuck into town ? He got on the trail during bright sunlight..


On TV, there is rarely an awn or dusk. Ir goes straight from full daylight to full night, and vice versa.

(Mainly because dawn and dusk are hideously difficult/expensive to film during, because of the constantly changing light.)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> I remember seeing the cans and wondering why they were there but I didn't think of it as a trap. i seem to recall hearing some walker growling several seconds before daryl opened the door though.
> 
> And what was NIchloas going over the wall for? Some have hinted he was purposely ambushing Glenn. How could he have been certain Glenn would follow?


I thought it was Aaron that opened the truck...but it was strange that neither of them thought anything of all the cans hung on ropes all over the place.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> Great to see Morgan again. I couldn't make out much of what the guy at the beginning was telling Morgan. Might have to re-watch or find a good recap of the show.


I turned on the closed captions.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

2004raptor said:


> They were looking at pictures and I thought one was Rick. Was it and how did they get it?


THIS!

I have to watch again, I thought it was a picture of Rick and Carl but I was very unclear who had it.

_EDIT: I see someone posted while I was typing they were Aaron's. _


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I'm glad none of the main characters bit it in this episode and I don't believe anyone was hit by the stray bullet from Sasha's gun. They had already killed off quite a few characters this season and had another recuperating.

I think Morgan will have an issue with Rick executing the guy, especially after Morgan's all life is precious statement and him letting the two wolves live. 

I'll be surprised if Rick and Jessie amount to anything now. She just watched him put a bullet in her husbands head after all.

And what does it say that my favorite scene in the whole show may have been Michonne equipping her sword again.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Why would they paint 'wolves are near' on the car and then reset the trap ? Doesn't the car serve as a deterrent with that warning ?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Michonne is finally accepting that peace must be defended, with violence if necessary. It's nice to have a sanctuary, but she can probably never let go, never let her guard down again.

Paraphrasing Thomas Jefferson:

"The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of walkers and tyrants."


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

SugarBowl said:


> Why would they paint 'wolves are near' on the car and then reset the trap ? Doesn't the car serve as a deterrent with that warning ?


It is not certain that they painted it after resetting the trap, or who painted it. It may have been there all along, and could have been painted by someone else as a warning, just like the note inside the glove box.

My personal theory is that it's someone who joined the wolves to survive, but doesn't quite agree or can't rationalize with what they do. If true, it could be their way of giving people a chance, or justifying what they've become (in a "you were warned" sort of way), even if the warning is whispered under their breath.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Speaking of that last scene (resetting the traps) what was the purpose of killing that guy right there? And were we supposed to recognize that poor soul or was he just a random victim?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Was that the guy in a burlap mask?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

2004raptor said:


> I remember seeing the cans and wondering why they were there but I didn't think of it as a trap. i seem to recall hearing some walker growling several seconds before daryl opened the door though.


The minute I saw the cans I knew there were walkers in the trucks. Those cans were hung, on purpose, after the plant was no longer a plant. They can serve only one purpose, noise makers. Ergo, walkers.

I'm terribly disappointed Daryl didn't pick up on that.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

john4200 said:


> Those Alexandrians may be naive and cowardly, but they are damn good at giving the slip to people following them.
> 
> Morgan let those two people live. Apparently he is following the "no killing humans, no matter how evil" credo. Somehow, I do not think that is going to end well. And he really needs to sharpen the ends of his staff.
> 
> Evidently knocking someone out by hitting them on the head is not easy after all. If it were, Glenn could have just used a rock to knock Nicholas out when he came up behind him.


Ok, I didn't necessarily think those 2 "wolves" at the end scene with the guy in the red poncho were the same that Morgan encountered at the start. I couldn't even make out a "W" on one of their forehead. Moran, put those 2 guys in a car passed out and honked the horn for walker attention. They most likely no longer had any knives either.

I don't know how the hell Glen go out of that mess with 2/3 walkers on top of him. I guess we just assume with a shoulder gun shot wound he just over powered them... :/

Awesome episode.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

jradosh said:


> Speaking of that last scene (resetting the traps) what was the purpose of killing that guy right there? And were we supposed to recognize that poor soul or was he just a random victim?


It was the guy Darryl and Aaron had been tracking and then lost (who knew how to repel mosquitoes with wild leeks).


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

danterner said:


> It was the guy Darryl and Aaron had been tracking and then lost (who knew how to repel mosquitoes with wild leeks).


He was shown wearing a red cloak when they put him in with the walkers.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Ereth said:


> He was shown wearing a red cloak when they put him in with the walkers.


He had on a red poncho the whole time, i thought.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

SugarBowl said:


> Why would they paint 'wolves are near' on the car and then reset the trap ? Doesn't the car serve as a deterrent with that warning ?


"Wolves Not Far" graffiti as well as the "W" forehead markings are meant to mark their territory as well as to strike fear in surviving humans. Like "The 3 Little Pigs" they are coming to blow down their house.

I was wondering how Daryl, Aaron & Morgan got in to Alexandria after Rick had locked the gate and went hunting down walkers.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

ducker said:


> Ok, I didn't necessarily think those 2 "wolves" at the end scene with the guy in the red poncho were the same that Morgan encountered at the start. I couldn't even make out a "W" on one of their forehead. Moran, put those 2 guys in a car passed out and honked the horn for walker attention. They most likely no longer had any knives either.


It was definitely the same two. The short hair guy we had a good look at his face. The long-hair guy we had a quick look at his face with the 'W', and if you had any doubts, he even said "Just be still" to red poncho guy before he killed him, in the same voice that he said it to Morgan.

I'm guessing he is also someone who was exiled from Alexandria, so he is looking at the photos and knowing from the surroundings that they are from Alexandria. So guess where the next stop will be?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

getreal said:


> I was wondering how Daryl, Aaron & Morgan got in to Alexandria after Rick had locked the gate and went hunting down walkers.


It's been made very clear that scaling the walls is not hard. Plenty of people have been seen doing it, including Carl and his new girlfriend.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

getreal said:


> I was wondering how Daryl, Aaron & Morgan got in to Alexandria after Rick had locked the gate and went hunting down walkers.


Probably climbed the fence. Everyone else does it.

What I was wondering is how Daryl and Aaron could possibly get in trouble from that trap. The walkers in the trucks were so quiet that they did not hear any growling or banging or tapping? And yet the instant that they trigger the trap, the walkers run out of the truck so fast that they manage to surround them? WTF? And then, they stupidly jump into a car instead of running from the walkers? Geez, walker tactics 101, you are faster than they are. Do not let them surround you and do not get trapped in an enclosed space.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

They got surrounded because the trucks were rigged so that opening one truck opened them all.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

nyc13 said:


> They got surrounded because the trucks were rigged so that opening one truck opened them all.


And some of the trucks were parked the other way, so walkers came out from both directions essentially


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

nyc13 said:


> They got surrounded because the trucks were rigged so that opening one truck opened them all.


No, they did not. Walkers that are/were completely silent do not react very fast, and do not move very fast. And even if the walkers were reacting as if they were already stalking their prey, only one of the trucks had a door opposite the loading bay. If Daryl and Aaron had simply walked quickly out of there the instant they triggered the trap, there is no way they could have been surrounded. They might have had to kill a few of the faster walkers while they kept moving to the gate, but it should have been an easy escape.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

getreal said:


> I was wondering how Daryl, Aaron & Morgan got in to Alexandria after Rick had locked the gate and went hunting down walkers.





gweempose said:


> It's been made very clear that scaling the walls is not hard. Plenty of people have been seen doing it, including Carl and his new girlfriend.


Has everyone forgotten the young guy who went to check the gate ? Clearly he let them in :up:


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

jradosh said:


> Speaking of that last scene (resetting the traps) what was the purpose of killing that guy right there? And were we supposed to recognize that poor soul or was he just a random victim?


I guess so that they could add him to their traps without having to carry or drag a walker whatever distance it was back to that place - they basically made him carry his own cross.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

john4200 said:


> No, they did not. Walkers that are/were completely silent do not react very fast, and do not move very fast. And even if the walkers were reacting as if they were already stalking their prey, only one of the trucks had a door opposite the loading bay. If Daryl and Aaron had simply walked quickly out of there the instant they triggered the trap, there is no way they could have been surrounded. They might have had to kill a few of the faster walkers while they kept moving to the gate, but it should have been an easy escape.


Walkers materialize out of thin air all the time to pounce when the story requires them to do so.

What you say is true, of course, you just have to live with it


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

john4200 said:


> No, they did not. Walkers that are/were completely silent do not react very fast, and do not move very fast. And even if the walkers were reacting as if they were already stalking their prey, only one of the trucks had a door opposite the loading bay. If Daryl and Aaron had simply walked quickly out of there the instant they triggered the trap, there is no way they could have been surrounded. They might have had to kill a few of the faster walkers while they kept moving to the gate, but it should have been an easy escape.


I'm not sure what you wanted them to do differently (except not open the trailers). Once the trailer doors opened and the realized it was a trap, they immediately started fighting off the walkers and quickly hurried out to the parking lot. Once they got out there, the parking lot was already filled with walkers, so they didn't have a clear path to the gate.

If your argument is that these walkers didn't behave the way walkers normally behave when they've been "dormant" for a long time, then I think maybe TV and movies just aren't for you, because writers/directors/producers are always going to use plot devices like this to create drama/suspense/action.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

I enjoyed most of the episode last night. Did not like the lazy writing of having the gate 'not close' when the priest pushed it closed just so Rick could prove his point. Never really got to the point of ever believing Daryl would die but did actually think for a second Glenn might bite the dust. Guess we know what/who will be the big baddie for at least the first part of season 6.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Plus how did Daryl not see the trap in the trailer yard a mile away? SMH he is so much better than that!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not sure what you wanted them to do differently ...


Moved quickly to the gate the instant the trap triggered. If they did so, they could not have been surrounded. Not stop and get trapped in a car. Generally, behave like they were not complete morons who have never survived walker attacks.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Or you could assume that the wolves did something to keep the walkers alert and focused on the doors.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

(Credit /u/farthers1 on Reddit)


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

KyleLC said:


> I turned on the closed captions.


Yeah me too - I turned on the DirecTV subtitles.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

danterner said:


> It was the guy Darryl and Aaron had been tracking and then lost (who knew how to repel mosquitoes with wild leeks).


Thanks... didn't make that connection right away.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Moved quickly to the gate the instant the trap triggered. If they did so, they could not have been surrounded. Not stop and get trapped in a car. Generally, behave like they were not complete morons who have never survived walker attacks.


They were fighting their way to the parking lot the second the doors opened. By the time they got there, it was already teeming with walkers. Do you think that once the trap was sprung, they just stood around and wasted time?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> They were fighting their way to the parking lot the second the doors opened. By the time they got there, it was already teeming with walkers. Do you think that once the trap was sprung, they just stood around and wasted time?


Did you notice who exactly it is that you're debating with?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Did you notice who exactly it is that you're debating with?


Yes. I know it's pointless. But I just don't even understand what point he's trying to make. Daryl and Aaron were fighting for their lives from the second the doors went up. It's not like they just casually strolled to the parking lot and could have been safe if they moved faster.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Did you notice who exactly it is that you're debating with?


I think the hinges were on the wrong side of the doors also.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> Do you think that once the trap was sprung, they just stood around and wasted time?


Apparently so.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's not like they just casually strolled to the parking lot and could have been safe if they moved faster.


Actually, it is exactly like that.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

classicX said:


> Or you could assume that the wolves did something to keep the walkers alert and focused on the doors.


How did they manage that while simultaneously keeping dozens of walkers completely silent?

I guess we are supposed to believe that the hanging cans covered the noise of the walkers, but that is hard to believe, since walker growls sound nothing like clanking cans, and there were not nearly enough cans to account for all the banging and tapping noises the walkers would make.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I like the idea that they edited out 30 seconds between the trailer opening and then deciding to fight. Perhaps that was when they went to the bathroom.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

john4200 said:


> How did they manage that while simultaneously keeping dozens of walkers completely silent?
> 
> I guess we are supposed to believe that the hanging cans covered the noise of the walkers, but that is hard to believe, since walker growls sound nothing like clanking cans, and there were not nearly enough cans to account for all the banging and tapping noises the walkers would make.


I don't think the hanging cans were to cover the noise of the walkers, I think they were there to "wake" the walkers up as all the doors flew open. It's possible that the noise of them beginning to open the trailer piqued the walker interest and got them "primed" - we have seen that walkers will sometimes turn towards noise without otherwise revealing their presence. Then the doors flew open accompanied by the racket of cans banging together, giving the walkers cause to leave their respective trailers.

Keeping the walkers silent is not hard - we have seen them be dormant before, and even not dormant but remaining quiet while tracking a sound or following an out-of-sight target, only growling when they actually see potential prey.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Actually, it is exactly like that.


Watch it again. I just did. The doors open and Daryl and Aaron immediately duck between the trailers and run for the parking lot. They didn't stop to talk, or tie their shoes, or even kill any walkers. They get to the parking lot mere seconds after opening the door, and at that point their path to the gate is already blocked by dozens of walkers in the parking lot. It was at that point that they start fighting.

If you want to argue that it was unrealistic for all the walkers to have been able to get out of the trailers and into the parking lot so quickly, you'd have a point. But then your argument is not with the actions of Daryl and Aaron, it's with the show's writers/directors, for following traditional TV/movie tropes in order to heighten suspense.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> If you want to argue that it was unrealistic for all the walkers to have been able to get out of the trailers and into the parking lot so quickly, you'd have a point. But then your argument is not with the actions of Daryl and Aaron, it's with the show's writers/directors, for following traditional TV/movie tropes in order to heighten suspense.


It's quite possible to be overrun quickly; someone previously noted that the trailers were not all facing the same direction - and there may have been other doors that opened off camera.

I might even be possible that they had the footage in explaining how there were so many walkers so quickly, but it got edited.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

classicX said:


> Keeping the walkers silent is not hard - we have seen them be dormant before, and even not dormant but remaining quiet while tracking a sound or following an out-of-sight target, only growling when they actually see potential prey.


They cannot be both "dormant" and go from 0 to 60 the second the trap is sprung.

If Daryl and Aaron reacted instantly, the way that DevdogAZ claims, then they could have just quickly walked to the gate and escaped, killing perhaps two or three walkers that managed to get out and down the ramp while Daryl and Aaron were walking to the other ends of the trucks.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

I knew there would not be any food in the trucks once I saw the name of the place: Del Arno Food. There Are No Food. Well, close enough.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

classicX said:


> It's quite possible to be overrun quickly; someone previously noted that the trailers were not all facing the same direction - and there may have been other doors that opened off camera.


No, it is quite impossible for previously silent walkers with only 1 door and a long ramp to instantly surround Daryl and Aaron.

That is why I said that Daryl and Aaron must have been stupid and not quickly moved to the gate.

The choice is between an impossible thing and the characters behaving really stupidly while the view we were shown was misleading. As Arthur Conan Doyle wrote, once you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

john4200 said:


> They cannot be both "dormant" and go from 0 to 60 the second the trap is sprung.
> 
> If Daryl and Aaron reacted instantly, the way that DevdogAZ claims, then they could have just quickly walked to the gate and escaped, killing perhaps two or three walkers that managed to get out and down the ramp while Daryl and Aaron were walking to the other ends of the trucks.


You're assuming that in this world there are rules that the walkers always follow. In fact, it is a fictional world constructed purely for entertainment purposes - as such, this entire scene was constructed as a way to introduce Morgan to Daryl and Aaron in a way that would make Aaron immediately trust Morgan and bring him back to Alexandria.

So it goes without saying that walkers in this world behave exactly as they need to in order to move the plot along.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

classicX said:


> You're assuming that in this world there are rules that the walkers always follow. In fact, it is a fictional world constructed purely for entertainment purposes - as such, this entire scene was constructed as a way to introduce Morgan to Daryl and Aaron in a way that would make Aaron immediately trust Morgan and bring him back to Alexandria.
> 
> As such, walkers in this world behave exactly as they need to in order to move the plot along.


And this is also true in almost every zombie movie ever created.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

That was the flaw for me. I agree that Daryl and Aaron moved immediately, but it made no sense that the lot was full of walkers so quickly.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

john4200 said:


> If Daryl and Aaron reacted instantly, the way that DevdogAZ claims, then they could have just quickly walked to the gate and escaped, killing perhaps two or three walkers that managed to get out and down the ramp while Daryl and Aaron were walking to the other ends of the trucks.


As I suspected, you have no evidence to support your position other than your belief that walkers couldn't get out of the trailers that fast. Watch the scene again, and then come back and tell us where the flaws are. I guarantee you won't find any flaws with Daryl and Aaron's actions between opening the door and when they get to the parking lot. The only thing you'll be able to complain about is how "unrealistic" it was for fictional creatures to move so quickly in a fictional show.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

classicX said:


> You're assuming that in this world there are rules that the walkers always follow. In fact, it is a fictional world constructed purely for entertainment purposes...


With good fiction, there most certainly are rules that the fictional world follows. This is called worldbuilding, and it is essential to creating a believable setting. If the rules are arbitrarily suspended whenever it is convenient, then the fictional world is much less compelling. Heck, why not have Daryl and Aaron get taken out by flying walkers? That would be convenient.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> As I suspected, you have no evidence to support your position other than your belief that walkers couldn't get out of the trailers that fast.


Actually, you are the one with no evidence to support the ridiculous claim that dozens of walkers can be completely silent in trucks and then instantly wake up, run out of the truck, down the ramp, and manage to surround Daryl and Aaron all in a few seconds. Completely absurd.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Actually, you are the one with no evidence to support the ridiculous claim that dozens of walkers can be completely silent in trucks and then instantly wake up, run out of the truck, down the ramp, and manage to surround Daryl and Aaron all in a few seconds. Completely absurd.


The TV show provides all the evidence I need. Daryl and Aaron opened the door, saw that the other doors were opening and that it was a trap, and ran between two trailers to the parking lot. Upon reaching the parking lot, there were already dozens of walkers blocking their path. What additional evidence do you need?

It must suck to go through life with such an inflexibly pedantic view on everything, such that you can't enjoy any form of entertainment unless it conforms exactly to your particular specifications.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Interesting speculation I read on a review site (not spoiler based), is that the Wolves are collecting Z's to use them to launch an attack on Alexandria. They already know about it and are Zombifying everything they can and catching as many Z's as they are able to.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> The TV show provides all the evidence I need. Daryl and Aaron opened the door, saw that the other doors were opening and that it was a trap, and ran between two trailers to the parking lot. Upon reaching the parking lot, there were already dozens of walkers blocking their path. What additional evidence do you need?


I need actual evidence, not fallacious reasoning that uses the very claim that you are trying to prove to prove itself. That's like saying, "I just saw the license plate 3YZ-K47. Isn't that amazing? Out of all the millions of permutations, I saw that particular one. I am incredibly lucky. What additional evidence do you need?"

The TV show provides lots of evidence of the opposite of what you claim -- walkers shuffle around slowly and they are not sure-footed so that ramp would have caused difficulties.

The shot of Daryl and Aaron fleeing was not continuous. There were several cuts. Apparently during some of the cuts they were standing around while the walkers slowly shuffled out of the truck so they could surround them.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes, you are right, we are wrong

Are we done with this back and forth nonsense yet? I've skipped over 2/3rds of it

-If they did something slightly different that would have caused them to be fully trapped REALLY quickly that was plausible, all that would have changed was that you wouldn't be complaining

Plot would have been the EXACT same


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

john4200 said:


> With good fiction, there most certainly are rules that the fictional world follows. This is called worldbuilding, and it is essential to creating a believable setting. If the rules are arbitrarily suspended whenever it is convenient, then the fictional world is much less compelling. Heck, why not have Daryl and Aaron get taken out by flying walkers? That would be convenient.


Then, by your logic, the worldbuilding of this show is flawed. You're entitled to your opinion. You're even entitled to post your opinion here, if you wish.

I don't see why you continue to argue a point just because another viewer doesn't agree or doesn't care about the (IMO minor) flaws in an otherwise fantastic show.

As I said, we don't know that those three or four trailers were the only source of walkers for the trap. I much prefer to enjoy the show, and where suspension of disbelief is required, I simply insert the word "somehow."

For example:

Daryl and Aaron opened the trailer and saw that all of the other trailers were rigged to open as well, and they were all full of walkers! They took off running back towards the gate, but _somehow_ the lot was full of more walkers, so they jumped into a nearby vehicle.

For what it's worth, these things user to bother me as well - it's why I don't read a lot of serialized novels. I would notice when the author describes something differently than they described it earlier in the story. I don't really see the point in proselytizing.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

classicX said:


> I don't see why you continue to argue a point just because another viewer doesn't agree or doesn't care about the (IMO minor) flaws in an otherwise fantastic show.


Perhaps you should suspend your disbelief on that point and just assume that _somehow_ I continue to post about a show in a discussion thread about the show. Unbelievable, I know, but there it is.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

MikeMar said:


> -If they did something slightly different that would have caused them to be fully trapped REALLY quickly that was plausible, all that would have changed was that you wouldn't be complaining
> 
> Plot would have been the EXACT same


But the characters would be a lot less stupid (Daryl, Aaron *and* the creators of the "trap"). Some people say this show is all about the characters.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

You guys could easily come to consensus if you just accept that they had to stop to relieve their bowels under the truck.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

The part I found "unrealistic" is when they reset the traps, with the noise and lights in the trailers, all the walkers calmly lined up and went up the ramp, instead of going directly toward the light/sounds. That shows much more situational awareness than I would expect from walkers.


----------



## MarcusD (May 22, 2010)

The red poncho guy wearing red seemed like a nod to the redshirts on Star Trek, as they never seemed to last too long.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

JETarpon said:


> The part I found "unrealistic" is when they reset the traps, with the noise and lights in the trailers, all the walkers calmly lined up and went up the ramp, instead of going directly toward the light/sounds. That shows much more situational awareness than I would expect from walkers.


totally... there were a number of flaws around the springing of the trap, resetting of the trap. etc.

Just really seemed like sloppy writing on the part of the episode.

Also.. why would any of the walkers really go around to the back of the containers, where there is that single one that's open facing forward?
Just seemed like quite the stretch of believably (yes I know, in a world where there are zombies that's amusing..)


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JETarpon said:


> The part I found "unrealistic" is when they reset the traps, with the noise and lights in the trailers, all the walkers calmly lined up and went up the ramp, instead of going directly toward the light/sounds. That shows much more situational awareness than I would expect from walkers.


And did you notice the speed they were going? If they came out at the same speed, it would have taken a long time for enough to get out to surround Daryl and Aaron. Even if they did try to come out faster, they would have been falling down and piling up on each other.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought it was another case of ninja walkers in the trailers, until I saw the wolves reset the trap. You could see in the trailer there was a mattress on the wall of the trailer. 

Could that be the show/writers/director giving a reason as to why the walkers were so quiet inside the trailers? Could the mattresses on the walls muffle the moans and wall hitting?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Test said:


> Could that be the show/writers/director giving a reason as to why the walkers were so quiet inside the trailers? Could the mattresses on the walls muffle the moans and wall hitting?


1) Probably

2) No

The floor, and more importantly, the roll up doors were not covered with mattresses. It would still be easy to hear the walkers footsteps and banging or tapping against the doors.

And their growls would also be able to be heard. Those types of trucks are not soundproofed, even with mattresses on the walls.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

how do they change the batteries on the music box inside the trap trucks?


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

It really bothered me how the Alexandrians seemed to take Rick at his word about the gate being left open.

Someone, who acted like a lunatic the previous day, shows up covered in blood with a dead walker. What the Alexandrians would have assumed, if this was in any way realistic, is that Rick was still behaving like a lunatic, and probably let the walkers in himself, in some sort crazy scheme to sway opinion.

Lucky for Rick, the crazy wife-beater showed up, I guess. But the Alexandrians should have thought they had two crazy lunatics to get rid of, at that point.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't think his actions were as convincing to Deanna as Pete's.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

Beryl said:


> I don't think his actions were as convincing to Deanna as Pete's.


Fair enough. But there should be some consequence for Rick acting deranged a second day in a row. If the writers are halfway competent, we'll see that at the beginning of next season, but I doubt it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

markb said:


> It really bothered me how the Alexandrians seemed to take Rick at his word about the gate being left open.
> 
> Someone, who acted like a lunatic the previous day, shows up covered in blood with a dead walker. What the Alexandrians would have assumed, if this was in any way realistic, is that Rick was still behaving like a lunatic, and probably let the walkers in himself, in some sort crazy scheme to sway opinion.
> 
> Lucky for Rick, the crazy wife-beater showed up, I guess. But the Alexandrians should have thought they had two crazy lunatics to get rid of, at that point.


In general, I agree. But they at least gave it some lip service by having Deanna's son acknowledge that he delegated the gate locking to Father Gabriel. That killed two birds with one stone: 1. It made people think that Rick's story might be true, and 2. It called into question the validity of what Father Gabriel had said to Deanna previously.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Do people think the next season will pick up right here or will some time have passed ?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Anubys said:


> how do they change the batteries on the music box inside the trap trucks?


Just have the walkers take care of it while they're in there.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Anubys said:


> how do they change the batteries on the music box inside the trap trucks?


Maybe the batteries are on the roofs with cables running to the interior.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

markb said:


> It really bothered me how the Alexandrians seemed to take Rick at his word about the gate being left open.





DevdogAZ said:


> In general, I agree. But they at least gave it some lip service by having Deanna's son acknowledge that he delegated the gate locking to Father Gabriel. That killed two birds with one stone: 1. It made people think that Rick's story might be true, and 2. It called into question the validity of what Father Gabriel had said to Deanna previously.


It is weird that when people were saying "I hoped that Father Gabriel would be at the meeting" that the one guy didn't say "He's guarding the gate". He didn't speak up till Rick said the gate was open.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

markz said:


> Wondering who it could have been. Who wasn't at the meeting?
> 
> Glenn
> Nicholas
> ...





jradosh said:


> I might have to rewatch but I thought they showed all those people _after_ the stray shot went out the window.


Let us know who isn't shown.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

markz said:


> It is weird that when people were saying "I hoped that Father Gabriel would be at the meeting" that the one guy didn't say "He's guarding the gate". He didn't speak up till Rick said the gate was open.


I didn't think Gabriel was left in charge of guarding the gate. I thought he was just supposed to shut it. So there wasn't anything to speak up about until it was revealed that the gate was left open.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I didn't think Gabriel was left in charge of guarding the gate. I thought he was just supposed to shut it.


I thought it was always guarded. Didn't the guy ask Gabriel to relieve him so he could go to the meeting? Hopefully I still have it and can go back to rewatch.

ETA:

Maybe he was just guarding it to let Gabriel out and back in, and then didn't need to guard it. They didn't know Glenn and Nicholas were outside.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

markz said:


> I thought it was always guarded. Didn't the guy ask Gabriel to relieve him so he could go to the meeting? Hopefully I still have it and can go back to rewatch.


As they were both walking away, I'm pretty sure Spencer just said, "Can you get that?" If he was intending for Gabriel to take over guarding the gate, that certainly wasn't clear.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

"Simply put, there's a vast ocean of shirt you people don't know shirt about. Rick knows every fine grain of said shirt...and then some."


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> As they were both walking away, I'm pretty sure Spencer just said, "Can you get that?"


Correct.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Ok, just rewatched the scene with Gabriel fighting with Sasha. After her gunshot goes through the window we see Nicholas, the people at the meeting, Rick, Glenn, Maggie with Sasha & Gabriel, Carl & Judith, the girl in the hospital bed and the girl with her, Pete, Daryl, Aaron, Morgan.

Don't know which Alexandrites are missing. Didn't see the girl that Carl has been following. Or the boy that has been hanging around Carol.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I didn't think Gabriel was left in charge of guarding the gate. I thought he was just supposed to shut it. So there wasn't anything to speak up about until it was revealed that the gate was left open.





DevdogAZ said:


> As they were both walking away, I'm pretty sure Spencer just said, "Can you get that?" If he was intending for Gabriel to take over guarding the gate, that certainly wasn't clear.





KyleLC said:


> Correct.


When he opens the gate to let Gabriel in, he says "You're back. Good, I wanted to sneak off to the meeting."

I mistook that for Gabriel taking his place on guard. Having rewatched, I think once the last of the people outside have returned inside, they don't guard the gate.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

When Rick discovered the gate open, didn't he pull some walker meat from the lock, indicating that someone might have tried to stop them and then ran away?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

getreal said:


> When Rick discovered the gate open, didn't he pull some walker meat from the lock, indicating that someone might have tried to stop them and then ran away?


I didn't think it was walker meat. I thought it looked like something deliberately stuck in there to prevent the gate from staying shut when Gabriel slammed it.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't think the bullet from Sasha's gun hit anyone. Yes the bullet went out the window but the odds of it hitting someone are pretty low. I also think they wouldn't wait an entire season break and then show you that it did hit someone.

Rick looked almost embarrassed by the state he was in when Morgan saw him. I think we finally found someone that Rick respects enough that can act as the voice of morality. Rick doesn't respect any of the Alexandrian's as evidenced by his comment on how many he would have to kill to protect them. He wants to save them, but is willing to sacrifice some for the greater good..

Morgan, the first friendly face Rick met when this all started and helped heal Rick to find his family, the man that was in a pit of despair last they met and Rick tried to talk down to join humanity, is now here to be part of Rick's family. There might be some drama between Morgan's stance on all life is valuable, and the Grimes gang willing to kill some Alexandrian's to protect the rest. But I think Morgan will balance Rick out.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> I didn't think it was walker meat. I thought it looked like something deliberately stuck in there to prevent the gate from staying shut when Gabriel slammed it.


I doubt that. If Gabriel wasn't being such a selfish ****** he would have seen the gate didn't close correctly and fixed it, then whomever jammed the lock would have wasted their time trying to attempt that.

It was walker meat that just got caught on the door as they came in. No devious intention here. Just Gabriel being a selfish whiner.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

getreal said:


> When Rick discovered the gate open, didn't he pull some walker meat from the lock, indicating that someone might have tried to stop them and then ran away?


I thought it was walker meat from one of them trying to squeeze through the gate and getting stuck on that lock. Pretty sure the gate was abandoned once Gabriel "closed" it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I don't quite understand why the assumption is Morgan spared the two Wolves? He put them in a car, then honked the horn to attract the walkers. There's no evidence he closed all the doors to the cars. I don't quite buy his "all life is precious/sacred" line (or whatever he said)....


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> I don't quite understand why the assumption is Morgan spared the two Wolves? He put them in a car, then honked the horn to attract the walkers. There's no evidence he closed all the doors to the cars. I don't quite buy his "all life is precious/sacred" line (or whatever he said)....


Why haul the two unconscious bodies into the car if he was not trying to save them? Why not kill them after he knocked them out? Killing them where they lay would have been the smart thing to do. If someone is crazy and tries to kill you, it is not smart to leave them alive to try again when all indications are that they will not reconsider. Or if he did not want to kill them himself, he could have just let the bodies lie. There would be a good chance that they would be attacked by walkers. Hauling the bodies to the car does not make sense unless he is trying to keep them alive.

I agree that the horn honking was ambiguous, but it could be explained as him checking if any walkers are near. If any came, he could have put the walkers down, so that when the men wake up they are not surrounded by walkers.


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> I don't quite understand why the assumption is Morgan spared the two Wolves? He put them in a car, then honked the horn to attract the walkers. There's no evidence he closed all the doors to the cars. I don't quite buy his "all life is precious/sacred" line (or whatever he said)....


Morgan gave them many chances to back away and leave him be. I think he gave up on the all life is precious thing with them when he honked the horn. His look when he saw Rick was of disbelief. He probably didn't know or see the entire thing, probably only Rick shooting in cold blood.

On the other hand, Morgan didn't kill the two Wolves, so technically there is no blood on his hands, he left it for the zombies to do. Rick killed someone in front of Morgan with his own hand.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I don't quite understand why the assumption is Morgan spared the two Wolves? He put them in a car, then honked the horn to attract the walkers. There's no evidence he closed all the doors to the cars. I don't quite buy his "all life is precious/sacred" line (or whatever he said)....


A. We saw those same two guys later in the episode when they captured and killed Red Poncho Guy.

B. On TD, Lennie James said he honked the horn to make sure the area was clear.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

When I first watched the scene, I thought that Morgan honked the horn to attract walkers to the Wolves, but as Lennie James explained on Talking Dead;



Spoiler



He honked the horn to make sure there were no walkers in the area before he left them there. He didn't mention this, but I'm guessing the car doors were closed.



Something tells me that the Alexandrians are aware that it takes a brain injury to kill a walker, but I'm not sure if they've experienced someone who dies actually turning. I was waiting to see how they would handle dealing with Reg needing to be 'brain killed' with Deanna there. If she would do it? If someone else would do it? As it went, that was never addressed. I'm guessing it won't be, either, once the new season starts.

And I was a little creeped out with Sasha laying down with the walkers in the pit. That girl has some issues!

Typing too much and Devdog got my explanation it while I was composing!


----------



## Bongo (Mar 21, 2015)

I want to know how the car battery has enough power for the horn to work in the first place.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

gossamer88 said:


> Pet peeve, the setup for Glenn vs Nicholas bothered me. How did Nicholas know Glenn was going to go after him.


He didn't have to know. This could have been his 5th attempt to bait Glenn and he finally got a bite or he may not have been baiting him at all, he could have seen that Glenn was following him and took the opportunity to shoot him.



> And his character is too cowardly to take a chance outside the community. Otherwise an excellent finale.


He went outside the wall all the time. How do you think he knew about the blender gun? and it works in his favor to not have witnesses so that he can create his own story about what happened to make himself look good.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Bongo said:


> I want to know how the car battery has enough power for the horn to work in the first place.


All of the abandoned vehicles that characters have taken over the course of this series should not be operable. Rotted, flat tires. Old gas. Dead batteries. Critters chewing up the wiring. Etc.

I have to deliberately ignore that every time I see someone driving a vehicle in this show.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

On the subject of vehicles and pet peeves...

If your job is to drive around and spy on people (while avoiding walkers) why does Darryl have to drive the loudest vehicle possible? You could hear that bike for miles.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> When I first watched the scene, I thought that Morgan honked the horn to attract walkers to the Wolves, but as Lennie James explained on Talking Dead;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is something they really messed up. Writing and/or directing should have made clearer what was happening.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...On TD, Lennie James said he honked the horn to make sure the area was clear.


What's the purpose of that? _*"...make sure the area is clear..."*_? Makes no sense. All you'd be doing is attracting walkers, then having to escape them...

My theory makes more sense...


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

One thought occurred to me last night. The only ones who knew Pete was a wife beater were Rick, Carol, Pete's wife and son, and the leader of Alexandria. It kind of puts Rick's fight with Pete into perspective: from the Alexandrian's viewpoint, he's a crazy guy attacking their doctor.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> The only ones who knew Pete was a wife beater were Rick, Carol, Pete's wife and son, and the leader of Alexandria.


Well, they're the only people we've seen discussing it, because they're more or less the only people we're following. We don't know how widespread the knowledge is. That is, the fact that we haven't seen other people talk about it doesn't necessarily mean they don't know about it.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

SugarBowl said:


> How many hours did it take Rick to find the 3 walkers that snuck into town ? He got on the trail during bright sunlight.. Were the walkers not attracted to any of the people that were in the town ?


And how did he know he was done? There could've been 6 more walkers scattered around town. When he got to the meeting, he should've told everyone to look behind them. Or, he should've alerted the town before hunting the Ws down.

After that fight, Rick had the energy to haul one back for dramatic effect?

Was the Doc being held down on earth or patio? Gotta worry about ricochets shooting down like that.



getreal said:


> I was wondering how Daryl, Aaron & Morgan got in to Alexandria after Rick had locked the gate and went hunting down walkers.


When Rick showed up, Deanna sent the kid who handed off to Gabriel back to the gate.



DevdogAZ said:


> In general, I agree. But they at least gave it some lip service by having Deanna's son acknowledge that he delegated the gate locking to Father Gabriel.


Oh, he's another son?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

"Morgan's a Brit!"


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

JohnB1000 said:


> Do people think the next season will pick up right here or will some time have passed ?


I think it will have some time pass as usual, but they might have some flashbacks or discussion of what we saw in this episode.



pmyers said:


> how you guys don't have that dingdong on ignore, baffles me. You must enjoy banging your head into a brick wall


I don't have anyone on ignore. I didn't really know that this was an option.



Bongo said:


> I want to know how the car battery has enough power for the horn to work in the first place.


Maybe it was their car, and was working?



Supfreak26 said:


> All of the abandoned vehicles that characters have taken over the course of this series should not be operable. Rotted, flat tires. Old gas. Dead batteries. Critters chewing up the wiring. Etc.
> 
> I have to deliberately ignore that every time I see someone driving a vehicle in this show.


Trust me, you can maintain a vehicle for an incredibly long time. AFAIK, they haven't just been grabbing vehicles along the road. Look at Cuba - they maintain their vehicles for decades without replacement parts.



Supfreak26 said:


> On the subject of vehicles and pet peeves...
> 
> If your job is to drive around and spy on people (while avoiding walkers) why does Darryl have to drive the loudest vehicle possible? You could hear that bike for miles.


Because he's cool Daryl. A bike, while loud, does offer some versatility that is not available to enclosed vehicles. Based on what Aaron told our group when he first appeared, they parked their RV miles away in a "safe" place. You can hear a bike for a long distance, but greater than 2-3 miles should be far enough. They are not as loud as planes.



Bierboy said:


> What's the purpose of that? _*"...make sure the area is clear..."*_? Makes no sense. All you'd be doing is attracting walkers, then having to escape them...
> 
> My theory makes more sense...


He would have killed the walkers.



tlc said:


> Oh, he's another son?


Yeah, she had two sons. Now she has one. And she's a widow.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

classicX said:


> Yeah, she had two sons. Now she has one. And she's a widow.


She's been Rick rolled.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Supfreak26 said:


> On the subject of vehicles and pet peeves...
> 
> If your job is to drive around and spy on people (while avoiding walkers) why does Darryl have to drive the loudest vehicle possible? You could hear that bike for miles.


Same reason Rick still carries that ridiculous boat anchor of a revolver. Looks cool.

Actually, almost all the guns in this show are sort of silly for the task at hand. In reality, I think almost everyone would be carrying .22 caliber weapons for zombie protection. They're much lighter and quieter and completely adequate for shooting soft zombie heads. That and there are literally billions of rounds in neat little boxes sitting around in about 50% of the houses in the USA.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Why aren't they out of bullets? HA! Ok, there's my token, idiotic 'why is this one freaking thing, in a zombie apocalypse, so unrealistic' argument. 

Good episode. Man, I thought Glenn was a goner a couple of times. I agree with those who rationalize Nicholas' departure that he saw Glenn & Maggie right near there talking and climbed over the fence so that Glenn would see him and follow. He totally wanted Glenn dead. I'm kind of surprised that Glenn didn't finally kill him, but I guess there's a reason for it.

I thought that preacher dude didn't make sure the gate was closed on purpose. I wanted him dead (not for the first time) big time. I guess he wants the Rick gang gone from there so there it could just be him and all the wussies.

I have to wear headphones to watch this show and I STILL didn't hear the walkers inside the truck. Also didn't even notice hanging food cans. Will re-watch that piece.

At least we learned a little more about the wolf guys. Somebody mentioned having read a piece that speculates they are saving up as many walkers as possible to take down the town. That makes as much sense to me as the Governator annihilating the prison so that he and his peeps could take it over.

I also had to laugh when Daryl was on the bike, thinking about how much noise that thing makes! But, as somebody else said - he's cool Daryl and that's that.

Oh yeah, and I love how Carol showed up at porchdick's house and b!tchslapped him with the knife - and the casserole. Carol rocks!

Talking Dead was awesome with Daryl, Carol, and Morgan!


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Why aren't they out of bullets? HA! Ok, there's my token, idiotic 'why is this one freaking thing, in a zombie apocalypse, so unrealistic' argument.


It would probably be really easy to stock up on more ammo than you will ever need.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

zordude said:


> It would probably be really easy to stock up on more ammo than you will ever need.


I wonder about that. My feeling would be that ammo would have been horded and you'd probably find it only in big caches. If you find a cache, you're set....if not....I'd think you'd be SOL.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

danterner said:


> (Credit /u/farthers1 on Reddit)


:up:


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

zordude said:


> It would probably be really easy to stock up on more ammo than you will ever need.





pmyers said:


> I wonder about that. My feeling would be that ammo would have been horded and you'd probably find it only in big caches. If you find a cache, you're set....if not....I'd think you'd be SOL.


My own personal rationalization for the abundance of ammo:

There are very few living people left in the world, so the ammo-per-person ratio is, relatively speaking, extremely high. Also, from what we've seen, most people are more or less constantly on the move, so there's a limit to what they can carry. Therefore, conceivably, the chances are good that ammo is going to be fairly easy to find.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

sharkster said:


> ... Man, I thought Glenn was a goner a couple of times. I agree with those who rationalize Nicholas' departure that he saw Glenn & Maggie right near there talking and climbed over the fence so that Glenn would see him and follow. He totally wanted Glenn dead. I'm kind of surprised that Glenn didn't finally kill him, but I guess there's a reason for it...


I thought Glenn was a ***** for not killing Nicholas...there was no reason NOT to.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

The finale was their highest rated ever and TD is a top 10 show across all of television.



> "The Walking Dead" Season Five Finale Is Highest-Rated Finale in Series History, Delivering 15.8 Million Viewers and 10.4 Million Adults 18-49


http://www.thefutoncritic.com/ratin...04-million-adults-18-49-249414/20150330amc01/


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

zalusky said:


> The finale was their highest rated ever and TD is a top 10 show across all of television.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/ratin...04-million-adults-18-49-249414/20150330amc01/


Top 10? From your link:



> *"The Walking Dead" remains the #1 show in all of television among adults 18-49.* Despite formidable competition from the NFL in the first half of its season and special event programming in the second half, such as the Oscars, the Grammys, the Saturday Night Live 40th Anniversary Special and the NBA All-Star Game, the show's fifth season has delivered an average of 14.4 million viewers and 9.4 million adults 18-49 live/same day across its 16 episodes, an increase of 9% season over season in adults 18-49.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

zalusky said:


> The finale was their highest rated ever and TD is a top 10 show across all of television.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/ratin...04-million-adults-18-49-249414/20150330amc01/





DevdogAZ said:


> Top 10? From your link:


TD = Talking Dead


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Top 10? From your link:


Farther down:


> "The Walking Dead" and "Talking Dead" were among the top 3 telecasts in all of cable among adults 18-49 for 12 out of the 16 weeks they aired this season; for six of those weeks, they were the #1 and #2 telecasts, respectively. This season, "Talking Dead" solidified its position as a top 10 show across all of television in adults 18-49 - an astonishing level of success for an aftershow originally conceived as a way to provide an on-air focal point for the conversation that followed episodes of "The Walking Dead," particularly in social media.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Sorry. Missed that you were referring to Talking Dead as being top ten.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

sharkster said:


> Why aren't they out of bullets? HA! Ok, there's my token, idiotic 'why is this one freaking thing, in a zombie apocalypse, so unrealistic' argument.


If you collect your brass and have enough supplies you can make reloads forever. I used to do this with my dad all of the time. He was a gunsmith. If you ever go to the range and notice the crew diligently sweeping up your brass they're not trying to be clean...they just want your brass.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

rahnbo said:


> If you collect your brass and have enough supplies you can make reloads forever. I used to do this with my dad all of the time. He was a gunsmith. If you ever go to the range and notice the crew diligently sweeping up your brass they're not trying to be clean...they just want your brass.


Not seeing that happen out there in the wasteland, only Daryl collects his ammo


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

JohnB1000 said:


> Not seeing that happen out there in the wasteland, only Daryl collects his ammo


Speaking of which Daryl should be long out of ammo but oh well. Brass is also automatically collected when using a revolver.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

rahnbo said:


> Speaking of which Daryl should be long out of ammo but oh well. Brass is also automatically collected when using a revolver.


They show him retrieving his crossbow bolts pretty regularly, so I will suspend my disbelief that he hasn't run out altogether.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

rahnbo said:


> Speaking of which Daryl should be long out of ammo but oh well. Brass is also automatically collected when using a revolver.


Daryl is pretty much always shown retrieving his bolts.

Ahh, that explains all those scenes of them cleaning the brass and making new bullets


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

It is a boring process.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Interview with Lennie James (Morgan) about the finale, his transition from the series pilot, and where it may go next season...


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> I thought Glenn was a ***** for not killing Nicholas...there was no reason NOT to.


Except that killing another person in cold blood also costs a part of your own soul.



rahnbo said:


> It is a boring process.


Plus you'll need a reloading press and a way to get (or make) more bullets (such as a mold). I'm not sure how easy to come by those would be in this world, unless you already had them before. You'd basically have to find one in a shop that wasn't already looted (unlikely) or find one in the house of someone who happened to have the necessary supplies. In Georgia or Maryland, I'd expect that to be relatively common (compared to states like California).


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

If I recall, the show Falling Skies devoted some energy to showing how involved making new ammo in a post-apocalyptic setting is. It was one of the few occasions where I've seen a show address the subject. They were making special sci-fi-type magic bullets, so there was a plot reason for the attention to detail, but I give them props for going there. I think The 100 has done this, too, maybe?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

What is the general knowledge of the fact that everybody is infected, and people who die will become walkers, no matter how they die?

I'm assuming the people in the town don't know, but what about Morgan?

It seems a little strange that they end the season on a note where Morgan is _shocked _that Rick did what he did, when in fact, we know that it has to be done, and is really not an OMG moment.

-smak-


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

SugarBowl said:


> How many hours did it take Rick to find the 3 walkers that snuck into town ? He got on the trail during bright sunlight..


 This is my pet peeve with TV shows, when they jump from full daylight to full dark in a ridiculously short time. I get that they don't want to shoot at dusk (or anyway, I'll take the word of more knowledgeable people than me), but they don't have to make it silly.

In fact lighting in general is vexatious: the number of police interrogation rooms where the detective can barely even see the suspect is full-on stupid.



smak said:


> What is the general knowledge of the fact that everybody is infected, and people who die will become walkers, no matter how they die?
> 
> I'm assuming the people in the town don't know, but what about Morgan?


 I would be astounded if they ever ran into anyone, except maybe some loners, who don't know at this point. I mean, it's been _years_ now. Any reasonably-sized group must have had people die deaths other than Walker-bit: natural causes, accidents, etc. and discovered what happens.



smak said:


> It seems a little strange that they end the season on a note where Morgan is _shocked _that Rick did what he did, when in fact, we know that it has to be done, and is really not an OMG moment.


 I think you may be thinking that Rick shot Reg before he could turn. That's not what happened: Rick shot Pete in the head, while Abraham held him down. Pete was still alive and no threat to go zombie.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It's been less than 2 years since the outbreak.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> It's been less than 2 years since the outbreak.


Yeah, OK, almost exactly 18 months I guess. I'm sure it feels like longer . Still, it seems unlikely to me that no one at Alexandria has died for any reason other than zombie bites in that time.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

classicX said:


> Except that killing another person in cold blood also costs a part of your own soul.
> 
> Plus you'll need a reloading press and a way to get (or make) more bullets (such as a mold). I'm not sure how easy to come by those would be in this world, unless you already had them before. You'd basically have to find one in a shop that wasn't already looted (unlikely) or find one in the house of someone who happened to have the necessary supplies. In Georgia or Maryland, I'd expect that to be relatively common (compared to states like California).


True, but I inherited all my dads gun stuff including his reloading stuff. Most of it is very low tech. Some of it doesn't even need power (you can either use power or hand crank). I totally agree in a place like GA the good presses and other stuff you need to make reloads would disappear quickly but I think anyone who knows what they're doing can make a low-tech solution out of found parts. This technology to press/reload has been around a long time. I haven't seen anyone on the show do that yet...but its the only way I can think that they're not running out of ammo and seem even careless about its use.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

madscientist said:


> This is my pet peeve with TV shows, when they jump from full daylight to full dark in a ridiculously short time. I get that they don't want to shoot at dusk (or anyway, I'll take the word of more knowledgeable people than me), but they don't have to make it silly.


Unfortunately, the alternative is to spend days or weeks filming a scene, since they could only shoot for a few minutes each day and keep the light consistent...

At least going from full-night to full-day is a dumb trope that has a good reason.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

madscientist said:


> This is my pet peeve with TV shows, when they jump from full daylight to full dark in a ridiculously short time. I get that they don't want to shoot at dusk (or anyway, I'll take the word of more knowledgeable people than me), but they don't have to make it silly.


As someone who's been doing semi-pro (or super hobby) model photography for years I can say you take the best light when you can get it depending on what you want to achieve. Even the best artificial lighting can't compensate for really good natural light.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

classicX said:


> Except that killing another person in cold blood also costs a part of your own soul...


"...in cold blood..."?! You have to be kidding. How about self defense; Nicholas tried to kill Glenn for crying out loud...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> "...in cold blood..."?! You have to be kidding. How about self defense; Nicholas tried to kill Glenn for crying out loud...


But when your attacker is helpless on the ground, it stops being self defense and starts being revenge.

Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Unfortunately, the alternative is to spend days or weeks filming a scene, since they could only shoot for a few minutes each day and keep the light consistent...
> 
> At least going from full-night to full-day is a dumb trope that has a good reason.


I'm just saying, if you know you want the scene to end up in the dark and the elapsed time is at most an hour or so, don't shoot the start in the early afternoon! If you don't want to shoot at dusk due to changing light, then start the scene in the dark as well.

I get it would be a little bizarre for Rick to be able to see the gate open from his window in the dark but they could have figured something out for that and the rest of the scene would have worked just as well in the dark, maybe even better: he's getting ready to go to the meeting and notes the gate issue: this timeline means he spends about 30-40 minutes or so (however late he was to the meeting) running around looking for walkers, not multiple hours. Also it helps explain why he didn't get any of the rest of his gang to help: If they were all at the meeting he wouldn't be able to get them without causing a panic among the Alexandrians, who are worse than useless. If he only spent a short amount of time looking it's more believable that he thought he could just handle it quickly himself.

Whatever, I'm over it already. But it was the only time during the episode I had to pause and have a little rant before continuing on--like I said, pet peeve


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

You would think that they'd have some kind of warning system for a breach of the perimeter. A bell... a series of flashing lights... _something_ other than one guy running around trying to find _an unknown number of walkers_ lurking in the neighborhood.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> "...in cold blood..."?! You have to be kidding. How about self defense; Nicholas tried to kill Glenn for crying out loud...





Rob Helmerichs said:


> But when your attacker is helpless on the ground, it stops being self defense and starts being revenge.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that...


Technically it would have been in cold blood, since he was no longer an immediate threat to Glenn. They made a point to show Glenn's inner turmoil at that moment, I think for the reason I stated earlier in this thread. He is trying to hold on to his humanity. Killing Nicholas in that moment would have changed Glenn forever - he's never killed anyone in cold blood before, it was always either to protect himself or his family.

While it would have been satisfying to see Glenn get revenge, I suspect the decision to stay his hand will be a boon for Rick's group in the next season.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

jradosh said:


> You would think that they'd have some kind of warning system for a breach of the perimeter. A bell... a series of flashing lights... _something_ other than one guy running around trying to find _and unknown number of walkers_ lurking in the neighborhood.


The warning system is supposed to be a person guarding the wall, and another in the tower. At all time.

Another illustration of how ill-prepared these people were.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

jradosh said:


> You would think that they'd have some kind of warning system for a breach of the perimeter. A bell... a series of flashing lights... _something_ other than one guy running around trying to find _and unknown number of walkers_ lurking in the neighborhood.


Wouldn't that stuff just attract more zombies?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

classicX said:


> Technically it would have been in cold blood, since he was no longer an immediate threat to Glenn. They made a point to show Glenn's inner turmoil at that moment, I think for the reason I stated earlier in this thread. He is trying to hold on to his humanity. Killing Nicholas in that moment would have changed Glenn forever - he's never killed anyone in cold blood before, it was always either to protect himself or his family.
> 
> While it would have been satisfying to see Glenn get revenge, I suspect the decision to stay his hand will be a boon for Rick's group in the next season.


Once someone has tried to kill me, there is no way on Earth I would ever allow him to get back up and try again (even later). I would not consider it killing in cold blood, it would still be self-defense.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

rahnbo said:


> Wouldn't that stuff just attract more zombies?


Flashing lights beneath the sight-line of the fence would be OK I'd think.

In any case, something besides one dude running around playing hide-and-seek with the walkers...


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Anubys said:


> Once someone has tried to kill me, there is no way on Earth I would ever allow him to get back up and try again (even later). I would not consider it killing in cold blood, it would still be self-defense.


Same.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

jradosh said:


> Flashing lights beneath the sight-line of the fence would be OK I'd think.
> 
> In any case, something besides one dude running around playing hide-and-seek with the walkers...


Or a tractor trailer pumping with techno.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Once someone has tried to kill me, there is no way on Earth I would ever allow him to get back up and try again (even later). I would not consider it killing in cold blood, it would still be self-defense.





rahnbo said:


> Same.


Wouldn't stop you from going to prison...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wouldn't stop you from going to prison...


If there was a witness and a functioning justice system...


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wouldn't stop you from going to prison...


I'm feeding the body to a hungry zombie. Not talking about real life here.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

classicX said:


> Technically it would have been in cold blood, since he was no longer an immediate threat to Glenn. They made a point to show Glenn's inner turmoil at that moment, I think for the reason I stated earlier in this thread. He is trying to hold on to his humanity. Killing Nicholas in that moment would have changed Glenn forever - he's never killed anyone in cold blood before, it was always either to protect himself or his family.
> 
> While it would have been satisfying to see Glenn get revenge, I suspect the decision to stay his hand will be a boon for Rick's group in the next season.


If Glenn had killed Nicholas, it would look worse for Team Rick. Nicholas tells the Alexandrites that Glenn got the other people killed. Then Nicholas gets killed by Glenn. Of course I don't know if Glenn knows that Nicholas said all that.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But when your attacker is helpless on the ground, it stops being self defense and starts being revenge...


You say tomato, I say tomahto....



Anubys said:


> Once someone has tried to kill me, there is no way on Earth I would ever allow him to get back up and try again (even later). I would not consider it killing in cold blood, it would still be self-defense.


This


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wouldn't stop you from going to prison...


He reached into his pocket, your honor. I thought he was going for a hidden gun!

I was so afraid, your honor. He already shot at me more than once. I was hurt and bleeding. As he reached into his pocket, he said "I'm going to kill you". I had no choice.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Anubys said:


> He reached into his pocket, your honor. I thought he was going for a hidden gun!
> 
> I was so afraid, your honor. He already shot at me more than once. I was hurt and bleeding. As he reached into his pocket, he said "I'm going to kill you". I had no choice.


haha, let him turn. Thus he's not dead. No body, no murder.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

The Ballad of Porchdick 

http://nerdist.com/the-walking-dead-corey-brill-sings-the-ballad-of-porchdick/


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

markz said:


> If Glenn had killed Nicholas, it would look worse for Team Rick. Nicholas tells the Alexandrites that Glenn got the other people killed. Then Nicholas gets killed by Glenn. Of course I don't know if Glenn knows that Nicholas said all that.


They wouldn't have known that Glenn killed him.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

JohnB1000 said:


> They wouldn't have known that Glenn killed him.


They would have speculated and blamed Glenn, or someone from Rick's group.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Anubys said:


> He reached into his pocket, your honor. I thought he was going for a hidden gun!
> 
> I was so afraid, your honor. He already shot at me more than once. I was hurt and bleeding. As he reached into his pocket, he said "I'm going to kill you". I had no choice.


Or, there's always the old 'he was dead when I got there'.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

classicX said:


> They would have speculated and blamed Glenn, or someone from Rick's group.


Especially since Glenn had a GSW and was all bloodied up from their fight.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> The Ballad of Porchdick
> 
> http://nerdist.com/the-walking-dead-corey-brill-sings-the-ballad-of-porchdick/


That's hilarious - thanks for sharing! Side _Talking Dead_ note: The actors they had on said that actor who played Pete was really a great guy - I can see that in the clip.


----------

